# What Is Best Black Mildew Stain Remover For Vinyl Boat Seats



## Fishinrob

My 2007 18 Ft aluminum jon boat is stored at the coast in a storage room. When I opened the door I had a surprise, The $20,000 present from my wife still looks new except the seats were covered in black blotches of mildew.









In the past on other boat seats I have tried bleach and water and it removes a lot of it but still leaves a stain. They are a grey vinyl "bass boat type removable seats". Is there anything that really works short of buying new ones?????

Thanks in advance ....


----------



## skout210

My wife has a little neat hand held steamer that we use, I think you can get one for 50.00 or under


----------



## rvrrat14

Simple Green and a brush will keep them clean!!!! Then spray them with Son-Of-A-Gun.


----------



## kayakcaptain

I have used Tilex on my seats for years, has not hurt the fabric or stain it. Let it set till all the mold/mildew is gone and hose off. You may have to do it every six months, I just did all my deck chairs and boat seat last week. Nice and white today. Just remember to rinse very well.


----------



## Fishinrob

Thanks........


----------



## Rob S

I havent tried it yet, but my first try would be the magic eraser.


----------



## fishdoc1

I second Tilex. Been using it for several years now.


----------



## Hooked

I use StarBrite Mildew Stain Remover but I suspect it's probably the same as Tilex but more expensive. I'll be trying Tilex on my next cleaning.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Gunk orange waterless hand cleaner with pumice rubbed on the cushion will have both your hands and cushion looking like new in 30 seconds.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng

My wife uses that magic eraser by Mr. Clean with plain water
to clean the mold off her pontoon boat seats..
...it really works well....


----------



## firstmateSARAH

we have a 2008 24 ft sun tracker with white and beige seats, this winter the boat stayed in the water and as every yr before we have green carpet which we manage to clean with a mini steam cleaner , but new to us this yr is the mold spots all over the seats , last yr we had a spot or two and did clean with magic erasers, and i will never do that again, it definitely stained the seats and i need a simple and harmless way to clean my seats , as well our seams on our lounger and captains chair have started to rip i would liek to not have to pay to re-upholster these pieces anyone know of a quick fix


----------



## flatlander67

Fishinrob said:


> My 2007 18 Ft aluminum jon boat is stored at the coast in a storage room. When I opened the door I had a surprise, The $20,000 present from my wife still looks new except the seats were covered in black blotches of mildew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past on other boat seats I have tried bleach and water and it removes a lot of it but still leaves a stain. They are a grey vinyl "bass boat type removable seats". Is there anything that really works short of buying new ones?????
> 
> Thanks in advance ....


 JoMax


----------



## fishnstringer

*It will be hard to avoid,*

but try to use products with as little bleach in them, as possible. The bleach will cause the failure of fabrics, wood, etc. due to striping them of any natural oils, as in wood, or lanolin, as in fabrics, etc. Bleach and the sun are no friends of our boats. The UV damage alone is overwhelming. I used to clean my redwood deck with a heavy concentration of bleach, and it made it look like new, but the deck didn't last very long. Really had me scratching my head, due to my past experience with redwood, until I finally learned how caustic bleach is. Use it sparingly, or pay the price!


----------



## cva34

*Bleach*



fishnstringer said:


> but try to use products with as little bleach in them, as possible. The bleach will cause the failure of fabrics, wood, etc. due to striping them of any natural oils, as in wood, or lanolin, as in fabrics, etc. Bleach and the sun are no friends of our boats. The UV damage alone is overwhelming. I used to clean my redwood deck with a heavy concentration of bleach, and it made it look like new, but the deck didn't last very long. Really had me scratching my head, due to my past experience with redwood, until I finally learned how caustic bleach is. Use it sparingly, or pay the price!


 Bleach Its a wonderful thing BUT like "fishstringer" said beware it can eat aluminum,steel and even some SS too.Be sure and rinse really well...CVA34


----------

